# Canon 90D vs 6d mark ii?



## Tatiana_ (Oct 9, 2019)

I have an old rebel and I would like to upgrade. I’ve been dreaming of a full size sensor  for a while. But 90D seems to be so fast! I take picture of my young kids mainly. Which one is better?
Why can’t they make a camera that has it all? And affordable.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 9, 2019)

Make your self a list of  wants, likes dislikes what you would loose and what you would gain there are quite a few sites that a ...vs.... reviews
What lenses do you have are they EF or EFS what about mem cards, batteries 
I have just looked at a site called camera decision. Com it’s set out as all one word. Putting links to other here sites is frowned upon so I will leave to you to look if you want to


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

If you want a camera that quote has it all and quote, then you might be waiting for a long time the Nikon D850 is it good all-around camera. The new Canon 6D Mark II is a really nice Imager. I have shot both aps-c and full frame cameras for over a decade now, and my preference is for the full size sensor because there are so many more lenses that were designed to be used on a 24 by 36 mm capture size. For example old kit lenses that were originally designed for film cameras from the 1990s are quite useful for full-frame digital SLRs.

Canon ef-s lenses do not work it all on full-frame Canon cameras, so none of your lenses from your Rebel will work on anything but a Canon crop-frame body.

The big issue is that a crop frame camera makes  the vast majority of the Canon lens line lenses into something they were not originally designed to be. For example,with a Canon crop body and an 85 mm lens, you must stand over 35 feet away to get the same picture that you get with a Canon full frame at exactly 20 ft. With the same exact 85 millimeter lens . I am talking about a picture area that is 8.47 ft tall, just about the perfect height for a standing portrait of two people, with room below them and above them for their heads and feet. With a 24 mm lens setting the full frame camera takes a fairly wide angle picture, while with a crop body you have a roughly 42 mm semi normal equivalent lens.

In Social and family photography my preference is most definitely for the full frame body. It is just easier to work with in small spaces, like in living rooms, bedrooms, offices Etc. Outdoors or at long distances there is a lot to be said for an aps-c camera. One thing about the full frame body is that when you look through the viewfinder at least, the image is quite a bit bigger, and I think this makes seeing what's going on through the lens easier. If you shoot in live view. I don't think this is much of an advantage.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

I do not think memory card ownership should be a major factor in new camera decisions. The vast majority of new memory cards of the SD card size are quite affordable, and unless you have a half dozen or more memory cards that must be replaced or if the new camera uses expensive cards such as XQD, then I think that the memory card issue is moot.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

I will put it plainly. My choice would be the new 6D Mark II if my other choice were the Canon 90d.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2019)

If you only take photos of your young kids, either is going to be just fine. But as mentioned, it would depend on what lens you currently have. If they are all EFS, then you will need new glass to move to the 6D II. If you have EF glass already, then it really is not a comparison. The FF 6D II with it's bigger sensor will out perform the 90D, even though the 90D is the newer camera.


----------



## Tatiana_ (Oct 9, 2019)

I currently own 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8, kit 17-55. A very old 28-135, and a 55-300mm.  My plan is to keep 50 and 85 and I’m planning on buying Tamron 24-70. I was going to give all my other lenses to my dad along with my old camera. 
I feel like I always have to be a little too far from my kids to make the cropped sensor work.  
Other full frame cameras would be overkill for my capabilities and budget at the moment. But it would be nice to have a full frame with 10fps.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

Tatiana_ said:


> I feel like I always have to be a little too far from my kids to make the cropped sensor work.



Perhaps therein lies your answer.


----------



## Tatiana_ (Oct 9, 2019)

Derrel said:


> If you want a camera that quote has it all and quote, then you might be waiting for a long time the Nikon D850 is it good all-around camera.



I haven’t thought about completely jumping ships into the Nikon camp. I was planing in keeping a couple of my lenses. But I guess my investment at the moment isn’t life changing. I will read about this camera. I would have to buy all new lenses... is D850 closer to 6D or Mark iv in comparison?


----------



## Tatiana_ (Oct 9, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Tatiana_ said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like I always have to be a little too far from my kids to make the cropped sensor work.
> ...


Yup


----------



## weepete (Oct 9, 2019)

Unless wildlife is on the cards for you I'd go 6D if you can stretch to a new lens.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

A 6D Mark II would be a great camera for family photographs and all types of social photography.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tatiana_ said:


> I currently own 50mm 1.8, 85mm 1.8, kit 17-55. A very old 28-135, and a 55-300mm.
> *I feel like I always have to be a little too far from my kids to make the cropped sensor work.  *
> 
> I’m planning on buying Tamron 24-70.



The grass is always greener on the Full Frame (FF) side.

Your statement needs more specifics.
Like what kind of picture are you trying to shoot with which lens, and at what distance?

The problem you indicate is not an indication of the sensor size being inadequate for the task, but rather a miss-match of the lens that you are using to the task.

Example1, if you are shooting indoors with the 50mm lens, that is like an 80mm lens on a FF camera.  IMHO, too long for general indoor use.  You should be using a 35mm (or shorter) lens on your crop camera.  And NO, Canon does not make an EF-S 35mm lens, you have to buy the Yongnuo 35/2 lens.

Example2, your crop EF-S 17-55 lens is similar to a FF EF 28-88 lens on a FF EF camera.
The Tamron 24-70 will get you more coverage, but so will a wider EF-S lens.​


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2019)

On a full frame camera the 28 to 135 becomes a zoom lens filled with useful focal length options ,even indoors .... your 50 millimeter lens becomes a true 50 once again not some hybridized 75 ish thing...

There are dozens of Canon EF lenses that have been made since the 1980s that are ideal for a full frame capture size,while there are perhaps two dozen or fewer EF-S lenses that have been made. As far as I know Canon has made just a handful of really good ef-s lenses, with the vast majority being low priced consumer-oriented zooms.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 10, 2019)

Why not now take a time to sort through all the advice from people here. Put the thoughts of changing cameras on the back burner for a few days play with the kids 
Then one evening when it’s quiet and the pro and cons of different cameras have stopped rushing through your mind make your choice
You will not be the first who has chased them selves round in circles trying to work out what they want.
If I sound like I am muttering.. I have just spent months on the FF vs crop canon 5dmk3 vs 7dmk2  which do I get question.


----------



## Tatiana_ (Oct 10, 2019)

Original katomi said:


> Why not now take a time to sort through all the advice from people here. Put the thoughts of changing cameras on the back burner for a few days play with the kids
> Then one evening when it’s quiet and the pro and cons of different cameras have stopped rushing through your mind make your choice
> You will not be the first who has chased them selves round in circles trying to work out what they want.
> If I sound like I am muttering.. I have just spent months on the FF vs crop canon 5dmk3 vs 7dmk2  which do I get question.



Good point. I will do that!


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 11, 2019)

I have the 6D Mark II and it has been great.  In addition to what you shoot, it also depends on what lenses you have and what you are willing to acquire.  You'll love a full frame no matter what you get so long as there is good glass in front of it.  Good does not mean overly expensive.   My 85mm F 1.8 is great for portraits and the 55 mm F 1.8 can be too.     Having said that, I have a few crop sensor cameras and use them just as often as the full frame.  Just depends on the mission.

The best advice you will get on this site will usually be the series of questions you must ask yourself to make up your own mind based on what you shoot and others have provided that guidance is earlier replies.  Have fun with whatever you upgrade to.


----------



## Dacaur (Oct 12, 2019)

ac12 said:


> And NO, Canon does not make an EF-S 35mm lens, you have to buy the Yongnuo 35/2 lens.
> ​



Actually they do, and it has image stabilization and little lights built in (for macro pics), and I love mine.  35mm Canon Efs 35mm f2.8
https://www.amazon.com/Canon-EF-S-3...efs+35mm&qid=1570882783&sprefix=efs+35&sr=8-3


----------



## ac12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dacaur said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > And NO, Canon does not make an EF-S 35mm lens, you have to buy the Yongnuo 35/2 lens.
> ...



Cool, and it's a macro.
I did not find it, cuz I was looking for something about f/2, for shooting gym sports.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2019)

Canon has made a modest 35 mm F / 2 lens for several decades now. It has never been that popular, but it is a solid performer for a relatively low price. It is well made, and has lived in the shadow of the fairly famous Canon EF 35mm f / 1.4.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Canon has made a modest 35 mm F / 2 lens for several decades now. It has never been that popular, but it is a solid performer for a relatively low price. It is well made, and has lived in the shadow of the fairly famous Canon EF 35mm f / 1.4.



geez that was the lens that I was looking for last year.

update, the USM lens is a $550 lens.  That is why I did not find it.  But based on the price, I do not think that is the lens that you are referring to.


----------



## Michael Smith 12 (Oct 15, 2019)

I am absolutely in love with the Canon EOS 90D.
It is a really great DSLR and packed with features. But the same can be said for the M6 MK II. In fact, it is better in some areas. Canon has made it really hard for us.
Check this link for your reference.


----------



## johngpt (Oct 15, 2019)

One aspect I haven't seen covered here (and I'm prone to missing things) is the layout of the controls of the 90D vs the 6D.
How quickly can one change ISO on one vs the other?
If I remember my 40D correctly, I would modify aperture and shutter speed with a front dial and back dial which were pretty easily reached with fingers and I didn't need to pull my eye away from the viewfinder. I think ISO was a button on the top plate and then a dial to alter the setting.

Then there is weight and handling. Is there a significant difference between these choices?
Will you be less likely to carry it around if it weighs too much? Or is large and you have to struggle with large bag?
Does the grip feel "right" to you?
Does the full frame camera create significantly larger file sizes than the other? Computer speed and file storage need to be considered.

As the kids get older will you be needing to photograph their sporting events? If so the crop sensor camera might be better suited. I used the old EF 70-200 f/2.8 L lens on my 40D when our younger boy got recruited to varsity soccer and played in poorly lit stadia at night. Previously I used the old EF 70-300 (pre L days) for the greater reach.

I hope I've brought up some factors that you might also consider.

.


----------



## Tatiana_ (Oct 24, 2019)

Michael Smith 12 said:


> I am absolutely in love with the Canon EOS 90D.
> It is a really great DSLR and packed with features. But the same can be said for the M6 MK II. In fact, it is better in some areas. Canon has made it really hard for us.
> Check this link for your reference.


I don’t know about Image Quality, buts pecs look amazing. Other than it’s not full frame.  Why can’t they make all that on a full frame????


----------



## Tatiana_ (Oct 24, 2019)

johngpt said:


> One aspect I haven't seen covered here (and I'm prone to missing things) is the layout of the controls of the 90D vs the 6D.
> How quickly can one change ISO on one vs the other?
> If I remember my 40D correctly, I would modify aperture and shutter speed with a front dial and back dial which were pretty easily reached with fingers and I didn't need to pull my eye away from the viewfinder. I think ISO was a button on the top plate and then a dial to alter the setting.
> 
> ...


Very good points, thank you. Something to consider.


----------

